# المرأة تحمل كل التناقضــات !!!



## Coptic MarMar (2 مارس 2008)

على قدر حب المرأة يكون انتقامها
وعلى قدر غباء المرأة يكون سقوطها !! 
( أغبى امرأة تستطيع أن تخدع أذكى رجل )
وأذكى امرأة تنخدع بسهولة من أهبل رجل !!
( المرأة قد تصفح عن الخيانة ولكنها لا تنساها ) 
( قلب المرأة لؤلؤة يحتاج إلى صياد ماهر )
يقول سقراط:
(عبقرية المرأة تكمن في قلبها وقلبها هو نقطة ضعفها !! )
( المرأة لم تخلق لتكون محط إعجاب الرجال جميعاًبل لتكون مصدراً لسعادة رجل واحد ) ...اتيان راي .
(عندما تبكي المرأة ..تتحطم قوة الرجل ) ... شكسبير
( المرأة قلعة كبيرة إذا سقط قلبها سقطت معه ) ... أنيس منصور 
(الرجل لا ينسى أول امرأة أحبها،، والمرأة لا تنسى أول رجل خانها ) ... حكيم
(أحسن طريقة لتجعل امرأة تغير رأيها هو أن توافق عليه)
(المرأة مثل العشب الناعم ينحني أمام النسيم ولكنه لا ينكسر للعاصفة )
( المرأة الفاضلة تلهمك ، والذكية تثير اهتمامك ، والجميلة تجذبك ، والرقيقة تفوز بك)
لأن الفاضلة لا تأتي إلا بالخير .
ولآن الذكية تنقص أنوثتها .
ولأن الجميلة قطعة حلوى .
--------------------------
اما التناقضات فهي .................
--------------------------
المرأه ...تغلب أقوى الرجال بدمعه .
المرأه ...تصرع أشجع الرجال بنظرة .
المرأه ...تسيطر على أقسى الرجال بهمسه. 
يعتقد الرجل أن المرأه طريده وصيد سهل 
فيجمع أسلحته ليصطادها ..فتصطاده برمشة عين ...!!!
المرأه الواحده تحمل كل التناقضات
فكل أمرأه قد تكون ذكية ..غبية ..فاضله ..شجاعه 
جبانه ..قويه...ضعيفه وعندما تعثر على رجلها تنتقي سلاحها​


----------



## Dona Nabil (2 مارس 2008)

*رد على: المرأة تحمل كل التناقضــات !!!*

المرأه الواحده تحمل كل التناقضات
فكل أمرأه قد تكون ذكية ..غبية ..فاضله ..شجاعه 
جبانه ..قويه...ضعيفه وعندما تعثر على رجلها تنتقي سلاحها
المقوووله دى عجبتنى جداااااا ميررسى يا مرموره وربنا معاكى يا قمرررررررررر.


----------



## Coptic Man (2 مارس 2008)

*رد على: المرأة تحمل كل التناقضــات !!!*




> (عندما تبكي المرأة ..تتحطم قوة الرجل ) ... شكسبير


 
لو بيحبها بس طبعا :smil13:

وعجبتني اخر مقولة لانها حقيقة فعلاااااا

شكرا يا مرمر


----------



## gigi angel (2 مارس 2008)

*رد على: المرأة تحمل كل التناقضــات !!!*

مرسى اوىىىىىىى يا مرمر على الموضوع الجميل ده 
بجد موضوع زى العسل زيك


----------



## just member (2 مارس 2008)

*رد على: المرأة تحمل كل التناقضــات !!!*

*الموضوع فى منتهى الجمال مرسىىىى على تعب محبتك​*


----------



## Coptic MarMar (2 مارس 2008)

*رد على: المرأة تحمل كل التناقضــات !!!*



Dona Nabil قال:


> المرأه الواحده تحمل كل التناقضات
> فكل أمرأه قد تكون ذكية ..غبية ..فاضله ..شجاعه
> جبانه ..قويه...ضعيفه وعندما تعثر على رجلها تنتقي سلاحها
> المقوووله دى عجبتنى جداااااا ميررسى يا مرموره وربنا معاكى يا قمرررررررررر.



ميرسى يا حبيبتى لمرورك ونورتى الموضوع 

بس ايه رأيك يا دونا أنت شايف ان الجملة دى صح ؟​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (2 مارس 2008)

*رد على: المرأة تحمل كل التناقضــات !!!*



Coptic Man قال:


> لو بيحبها بس طبعا :smil13:
> 
> وعجبتني اخر مقولة لانها حقيقة فعلاااااا
> 
> شكرا يا مرمر



ميرسى يا مينا لمرورك 

بس خالى بالك بقى حتى لو مكنش بيحبها 

هى دى دموع التماسيح يابنى leasantr

ههههههههههههههههههههه

نورت الموضوع يا باشا ​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (2 مارس 2008)

*رد على: المرأة تحمل كل التناقضــات !!!*



germen قال:


> مرسى اوىىىىىىى يا مرمر على الموضوع الجميل ده
> بجد موضوع زى العسل زيك



ميرسى يا حبيبتى لمرورك ونورتى الموضوع ياقمر​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (2 مارس 2008)

*رد على: المرأة تحمل كل التناقضــات !!!*



jojo_ch3 قال:


> *الموضوع فى منتهى الجمال مرسىىىى على تعب محبتك​*



ميرسى يا جوجو لمرورك ونورت الموضوع​


----------



## sameh7610 (4 مارس 2008)

*رد على: المرأة تحمل كل التناقضــات !!!*

كلامك جميل اووووى يا عفريتة
ربنا يعوضك


----------



## nonogirl89 (7 مارس 2008)

*رد على: المرأة تحمل كل التناقضــات !!!*

صحححححححححححح
بس لو مش بيحبها وهانت عليه دموعها بيبقى اصعب جرح :smil13:


----------



## وليم تل (8 مارس 2008)

*رد على: المرأة تحمل كل التناقضــات !!!*

موضوع جميل
مرمر مارو
مودتى​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (17 مارس 2008)

*رد على: المرأة تحمل كل التناقضــات !!!*



sameh7610 قال:


> كلامك جميل اووووى يا عفريتة
> ربنا يعوضك



ميرسى لمرورك يا سامح ونورت الموضوع​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (17 مارس 2008)

*رد على: المرأة تحمل كل التناقضــات !!!*



nonogirl89 قال:


> صحححححححححححح
> بس لو مش بيحبها وهانت عليه دموعها بيبقى اصعب جرح :smil13:



ميرسى لمرورك يا نونو ونورتى الموضوع​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (17 مارس 2008)

*رد على: المرأة تحمل كل التناقضــات !!!*



وليم تل قال:


> موضوع جميل
> مرمر مارو
> مودتى​



ميرسى لمرورك يا أستاذنا ونورت الموضوع​


----------



## صوت الرب (17 مارس 2008)

*رد على: المرأة تحمل كل التناقضــات !!!*

*مقال رائع جدا عزيزتي marmar_maroo
ألله يحمينا من النساء هههههههههههههههههه
قولي آمين*


----------



## Coptic MarMar (20 مارس 2008)

*رد على: المرأة تحمل كل التناقضــات !!!*



صوت الرب قال:


> *مقال رائع جدا عزيزتي marmar_maroo
> ألله يحمينا من النساء هههههههههههههههههه
> قولي آمين*



هههههههههههههههههههههه

أميـــــــن :w00t:

نورت الموضوع​


----------



## mrmr120 (23 مارس 2008)

*رد على: المرأة تحمل كل التناقضــات !!!*

موضوع حلو اوى اوى اوى 
يامرمر تسلم ايدك ياقمر​


----------



## ثاوفيلس (25 مارس 2008)

*رد على: المرأة تحمل كل التناقضــات !!!*



marmar_maroo قال:


> المرأه ...تغلب أقوى الرجال بدمعه .
> المرأه ...تصرع أشجع الرجال بنظرة .
> المرأه ...تسيطر على أقسى الرجال بهمسه.
> يعتقد الرجل أن المرأه طريده وصيد سهل
> ...



:new8:


----------



## ثاوفيلس (25 مارس 2008)

*رد على: المرأة تحمل كل التناقضــات !!!*

قوة المرأة في ضعفها
اديني قلتلكم نقطه ضعف الرجاله فين وانتوا احرار بقى


----------



## Coptic MarMar (25 مارس 2008)

*رد على: المرأة تحمل كل التناقضــات !!!*



mrmr120 قال:


> موضوع حلو اوى اوى اوى
> يامرمر تسلم ايدك ياقمر​



شكرا يا مرمورة لمرورك ونورتى الموضوع​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (25 مارس 2008)

*رد على: المرأة تحمل كل التناقضــات !!!*



ثاوفيلس قال:


> قوة المرأة في ضعفها
> اديني قلتلكم نقطه ضعف الرجاله فين وانتوا احرار بقى



ميرسى يا ثاوفليس ونورت الموضوع​


----------

